# Need to re-home my frogs.



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm hoping to find new homes for my 5 PDF's, preferably someone in the Raleigh/Durham area of NC if possible. Long story short my house was broken into 2 weeks ago while my wife and two boys were inside. They were not hurt and only a jewelry box was taken. The problem has been my wife is now suffering from PTSD and doesn't want to live in the house anymore. So we're listing our house this weekend and moving into an apartment for 7 months till our new house is built. 
I have 2 Lucs that are doing very well and are still pretty young. I have a powder blue Tinc and two blue/green Sips. The Lucs and the Tinc are in a planted 18x18x24 exo tera tank with a nice thick false bottom and a waterfall feature in the back wall. The 2 Sips are in a 12x12x18 exo tera tank with a false bottom and a couple of Broms planted in the back. I also have a Misting system that can come with it if interested. 
It would be nice to get a little something for all this but the more important thing is to find them a new home quickly. So if the 5 frogs, two tanks, and misting system for $150 sounds like a deal send me a PM, I can also send pics on request. Also this would be for pickup at my place in Durham, things are too crazy right now for me to take a long road trip.

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Hi Jeff, 

Sorry to hear about all of this. 

There's not many of us around the Carolinas, but there's a few people in your area. I will try contacting some people I know and see if they would be interested in taking the frogs.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Matt, 
I had thought about contacting Jeff at Carolina Dart Frogs (the 2 Sips came from him) to see if he can help out but I thought I would try this first to see if there was any local interest. 

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Jeff might be able to help but I'm not sure.

We'll figure out a way to help you out. If I could get them I would take them, but I won't be up that way until 5/2.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

5/2 would actually work. we're getting an apartment that we can occupy as of 5/1 and will move a bunch of our stuff to the apartment that weekend but I still own this house till it sells, which is hopefully soon but still a closing wouldn't likely be till June/July. 
If that works for you I'd be happy to make sure I'm here on 5/2 to meet you. We're only moving a town away.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

A frogger who is local to you, Ben, is going to contact you about picking them up.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Fantastic! Are they for you or him?


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

We will likely split the frogs and supplies.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

That's cool, I was just curious. Perhaps we can all meet up at a later date at either the Raleigh or Charlotte Replicon shows. I would like to plan a new viv next year once we're settled in and through the christmas season. 
Thanks again for the help, Jeff


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

I would like to head that way for a Repticon at some point. The one here really isn't worth your trip. It's pretty low key and other than Jeff has no dart frogs.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Dev30ils said:


> I would like to head that way for a Repticon at some point. The one here really isn't worth your trip. It's pretty low key and other than Jeff has no dart frogs.


We've hit that show twice now and I've found some good deals on ball pythons which is my primary thing.


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

Frogs are in a new home. Thanks to Matt and Ben!


----------



## kristihunter (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi all,

I would also love to re-home my frogs. I have an orchidarium and love frogs! (We have a pond with 6 different frog/toad species and I know them all by their call) Have always loved dart frogs, but I must not have the right set up. We've had frogs for 1 year. Have lost 2 tincs and a couple of auratus. Not all at once. Right now I have 2 yellow leucs that seem to be doing great. 2 blue auratus that seem to be okay and 1 green auratus that I believe will die. He is very skinny and I'm worried. I completely hate when any living thing dies and if it is in my care then it just devastates me. I just want them to go to a good home. All free. They were purchased from Under the Canopy at the Columbia Repticon. We live in Aiken, SC and I would be willing to drive a reasonable way to meet up. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

it appears you may be a new DBer... before you give up...why not read some of the forums to discover what might be going on...from using particular supplements for the frogs, to whether they may need to be checked by a vet who specializes (to some extent) with frogs & reptiles...they may need to be wormed...or tested for some other things...don't give up--if you like them that much, just think how much more you will like them by being persistent...and there is a whole world out there of other frogs you may eventually want if you get the basics down...please read some of the beginner forums, and the care....good luck...


----------



## kristihunter (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks Judy. I am very new. Shows huh? I will definitely read the forums. I had no idea there would be vets for these. Thanks again, Kristi


----------



## c2tcardin (Nov 24, 2014)

I was able to find new homes for mine because of the forum here but they went to guys in the Charlotte area so search for the regional forum on here for the NC/SC area and you will likely make a lot of great local connections who can help too. You may want to start your own thread too if you do need to re-home yours as I'm not sure my old thread will get you a lot attention. 
Good Luck.
Jeff


----------



## Igot99problems (Jun 20, 2014)

I live Anderson SC, I'd be willing to take them if you decide to go that route.


----------

